# Current USA vs. Hydor Seltz D pumps



## gsubioguy (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm looking at the Current USA eflux 6011 and Hydor Seltz D 3200.

Both are ~3200gph and controllable--Current is DC, Hydor is AC.

Any one have experience with either? Pros/cons?


----------

